# How can you add scratches to a photo in PP (Using PS version CS3)



## Senor Hound (May 19, 2008)

I want to make a photo I have look extremely old and distressed.  I want it to look like its seen better days, and add some scratches to it.  Its an experiment I have and hopefully it won't distract from the image too much.

Anyway, does anyone know how you can add scratches and dirt to a photo using CS3?  Do you have to create each scratch manually, or what?


----------



## Battou (May 19, 2008)

Research and reference material. 

Learn exactly what type of scratching and degridation you are looking for, how it occures and go from there. Find images with the desired degridation study them and try to emulate it with the tools at your disposal.

as far as using CS3's tools, I don't know, I do not have that program


----------



## goodoneian (May 19, 2008)

pixel2life.com 

not only does that site have tutorials on how edit images etc, but pretty much everything else you could think of as far as imaging goes. 

i'd just mess around with all the filters though, cause i'm sure you can find something on there that would satisfy you


----------



## K8-90 (May 19, 2008)

Try looking for brush packages. Try googling it... Just make sure they are large if you intend on printing the final copy.


----------



## Happy Hour (May 20, 2008)

picasa has a grain option that distresses pics great (if you don't already have it? it's a free
 prog)


----------



## Arch (May 20, 2008)

The best way to get this effect (for free) is to use a texture image... that is an image which is fairly plain except the scratches or other texture...you can then it drop onto your main image and use layer blending modes to make it look like its part of the original image.
you could also use texture brushes if you can find some for download.


----------



## Dulouz (May 20, 2008)

The best place I've found for brushes is deviantart.com.  Use the search funtion for Photoshop Brushes and you should find some good ones.


----------

